# Egg Share THEN Free Cycle?!



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Me and hubby have already spoken about egg share and decided it was something we wanted to do if our free cycle of IVF failed. However, now we seem to be waiting forever to get an appt with our hopsital plus we have to wait for funding, we have considered starting the egg sharing scheme first.... if it is successful - great! If not, do you know if we will still be eligible for a free cycle?! 

Does a cycle of egg sharing which fails sabotage our opportunity of having a free cycle on the NHS does it??

Hope that makes a little sense..
Thanks ladies


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Boo, 

  Sorry I cannot help with the funding side of things as i'm not too sure how it all works as we've never qualified for NHS cycles as DP already has 2 son's, But a lady on the eggshare thread I know had a failed eggshare cycle and I know was granted more NHS funding but didn't want to wait an age so started eggshare again which has worked the second time around. Maybe just ask them the question? I'm sure they could give you a straight answer.. problem is all PCT's have different rules so even if they stop it in one area the may not in another.

Same with egg sharing clinic's some eggshare programs are totally FREE for the receiptant (bar **** fee) some you pay £500 towards, Some you pay for your drugs only, Some if you need ICSI you pay for that ontop. The clinic I was at was free bar our consult cost and **** but because we needed ICSI this was £1250 more which I believe is one of the highest charging clinics for this but it was only round the corner from our house so went with it.

Wishing you luck with your next step.xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

HI hun im sure if you do your own cycle weather its egg share or just ivf then you wont be allowed to have one free on the NHS. A friend of mine made that mistake and they wouldnt let her have her NHS treatment because she had self funded


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Boo, hi, I'm one of the trainee mods helping Heffalump on this board...I just wanted to say welcome and hopefully you'll get some more replies soon.  If you have any questions please feel free to PM either of us.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ladies  

We were stretching ourselves with the ES as with our clinic we have to pay for test's, fee's and drugs (about £1000). Really wanted to help someone with ES but guess we will have to wait until after our NHS cycle..


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

I have had two goes at egg sharing at a private clinic which the nhs hospital knows about and this has not affected me in getting  a free go at ivf on the nhs in fact i was told i would have to wait 2 years but in fact i will only have to wait 18 months i start treatment july 09


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I just wanted to add my bit... In my area I can have up to 3 private cycles of IVF before my NHS go. Some PCT are different, but its worth calling your PCT to find out. Esp if the wait is so long!

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I have spoken to someone at my local PCT... and they have confirmed I won't be eligible for the NHS cycle if i proceed with egg sharing (regardless the outcome!)... 

Not the happiest of bunnies   there was an afro carribean lady who has been waiting for years (bless her!) for egg share, I would have loved to see if I could have helped her.

I finally have an appointment with the fertility clinic, so who knows... maybe I'll get a BFP on the NHS cycle and it would be possible for her to have my reminding eggs?!


----------

